#    1:  ?

## DoomkAsia

1: 8.3 (8.3.4.496)   3 (3.0.34.11)
  ,      ,    .       . ,    .    ,      1.    -          ,   1  .
, ,    1  ?

----------

. .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

8.3.4.496? (  8.3.6.2152)
   ?
     3.0.36. (  3.0.41.52)   .
       .        .
   ,           (3.0.41.52),       .

----------


## zak1c

> 8.3.6.2152



8.3.6.2237

----------


## DoomkAsia

,   .   ,      3/9   " ,    8.3.5,   8.3.4.496    ,  .     ?   1?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

:






> ,           (3.0.41.52),       .



   .
 ?

----------


## DoomkAsia

,            3.0.41.52?      ?        , .

----------

> ,            3.0.41.52?


1.    readme.txt     .
2.       ,    -  .




> ?


1.   users.v8.1c.ru.
2.   "   Windows"
3.  setup.exe,      "", ""  ..

----------


## DoomkAsia

, !

----------


## Alise07

-     2.0.64.36,  "           1: 8   8.3.6.2237"????

----------

.  . https://releases.1c.ru/version_file?...99\windows.rar

----------


## Alise07

.  ,      8.2.19.121

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,      8.2.19.121


   ""   .

----------

> 


      -  50  .  . :-)

----------


## Alise07

,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 . 
  -   ,   " ",         .

  ,    (     )    ,  ,     ?

----------


## Alise07

,    .

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*,    ,  -    . ,   ... *Alise07*,             ..

----------


## DoomkAsia

,     1-   .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1-   .


      ?

----------

1     (   )       .   .

----------


## Katei

!      8.3.6.2076??? 1 8.3. 3.0

----------


## zak1c

*Katei*,  -

----------


## .

*Katei*,   ?

----------


## DoomkAsia

8.3.6.2237.    1    ,     "      .   "    ?

----------


## lubezniy

?

----------


## DoomkAsia

,   ,    90    .   1 .

----------


## DoomkAsia

,
  8.3.8.1652,   3.0.43.116.       .       173  206.
  ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,
>   8.3.8.1652,   3.0.43.116.       .       173  206.
>   ?


   3.0.43.116  3.0.43.206  ,     .
 ,   ,              . 
  
  ,              ,   .

3.0.43.116 > 3.0.43.148 > 3.0.43.162 > 3.0.43.174 > 3.0.43.206

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,            3.0.41.52?


     1      "ReadMe.txt",    " "        .
,   3.0.43.206      8.3.6.2076,   8.3.6.2449
.

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?        , .


 ,      1: 8  ,           http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/art...igurations_1c/

 :
-         ,    ,         .
-    ,          ,     ,         .         ,     ,  setup.exe

----------


## DoomkAsia

, 
            3.0.34.11  3.0.48.21    .     1,   .

----------

> 1,   .


. 

https://releases.1c.ru/project/Accounting30
   : 3.0.34.11. ,   3.0.34.11    3.0.35.28.  .
       3.0.35.28.   ,       .

----------

-     ..

----------


## -

*Alise07*,      .        (10 .)         !

----------


## Winny Buh

-

----------

